# Emergent Church against Atheism



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 2, 2006)

I am curious as to how the e-church defends the faith against atheists? Does Brian McLaren's and company even bother to defend the faith or do they simply seek to have ongoing conversations with these non-theistic groups?


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> I am curious as to how the e-church defends the faith against atheists?



As non-directly as possible


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 3, 2006)

I head McClaren said that as long as you believe in God/god (whatever god that might be) that is all that matters.


----------

